# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 3



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Ladies

Good Luck    

pam xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi ladies

Went for my 1st consultation yesterday and I can't begin to explain how much better I feel.   We were having loads of probs at St James's mainly to do with the admin/waiting times and the way in which we were treated but thats a long story which I won't go into.  

Everything went really well, Mr Salih was very nice and explained everything fully and clearly, the receptionist we dealt with was very efficient but I know you all know this, but for me and DH this has been the best decision we've made and wish we had decided to go private from the very beginning, so can't help talking about it. Already we feel a certain amount of weight has been lifted off our shoulders we know IVF is going to be very stressful and having a good clinic who understands will help alleviate some of the stress.  

We have now got an appointment to see the nurse on 8/8/05   and hopefully will start d/reg towards the end of Aug. I'm so excited and a little nervous at the same time. I can't believe we will have completed a cycle way beyond the 3-6months waiting for a nurse consultation at St James's.

I do hope everyone is well, and that you are coping with whatever stage your at in your treatments.  Its lovely to hear of happy outcomes it fills me with hope for myself.  Sending   to us all.

Love sunflower. x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Becca - Don't you Dare apologise for being down, we're hear to support you good days and bad, give yourself some time to mourn your loss, i found it really helped to do something totally different for a while but we all have to deal with this rollercoaster in our own way. Off load as much as you want to us and I'm sure we'll all try to help. sending you a ((((BIG HUG)))))

Bailypippin - Glad to hear that your mum is doing OK, will it be a long recovery from the op she's had? I went and had a massage with Linda yesterday and it was fantastic!!!!! get yourself booked in for some pampering! Have you got a bump yet?

Sunflower - Welcome to the Sheff girls! do you live in Sheff? they really are lovely there, one of my favourites is Caroline she even came to have a look at my scan the other day even though Sue was doing it! they take a real interest in you as a person rather than just a patient! Best of luck with your treatment

Kaz - How are you doing girlie not heard from you for a while but do understand if you feel you need a rest from the whole IVF business!

Ginny - glad the stimming has started when do you have your first blood done?
Julia - any news?

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi again, thanks for the welcome.  

Melanie - I get my period around 6/8/05 then I'm seeing the nurse on 8/8/05, Mr salih told us I will start d/reg 21 days after so should hopefully be around the end of August this all depends on wether they can get all my tests through from St James's in time, if not we'll be looking at the month after.  How are you? what are the injections like, have you had any side effects?.

Rach -  I live near Wakefield, West Yorkshire, it took us ages to get to the clinic 1hr 10mins. We didn't have a run out before hand so we were unsure on where we were going. We Got lost and just managed to make it on time by 3 minutes. These message boards are really good for support and especially from girls going to or been to the same clinic.

Sunflower x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Thank you soo much for listening.  It's a life saver to be able to off load to people who understand.  I am feeling much better today and started to think about other things in my life instead of worrying and upsetting myself about things I cannot change.  I'm sure my complete inability to cope has been due to hormones and being very tired.  I've started taking Angus Castus again (cant take during tx) which really helps get me back on track  

Sunflower, welcome  , I'm so glad you have chosen to go to CARE at Sheffield.  You'lll get nothing but support.  They are so positive and have so much technology at their disposal.  Mr Salih has a really good way of putting things does nt he?    Good luck with your next tx  

I hope you lovely ladies are all looking after yourselves  .  Julia, how are you hun?  Did I get your test date wrong    Hope you are OK.

Thanks again.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi sunflower
its great you feel happy about your move to care...its very important to feel confident as this is a big deal...ivf the whole caboudall...so im really pleased you here...we all be here laong the way through all the niggles and daft questions...i walked in your shoes before you...and as much as i read and tried to prepare its scary but worth every tear and every held breath waiting for a positive result.....we all got different problems but at the end of the day we all just want the same thing....so im gonna be here like the otheres through everything..we all got our issues and at different stages.... so to give you lots hope...i became pregant first time...it could be luck or maybe it was just my time...but i wish you the same happiness as i feel now...and it is true dreams can come true and i believe with the right people to help you ie care and all of us here ...you got to believe its going to happen to you...
Im very excited for you...and look forward to chatting more ...for now take good care of yourslf... i did a bit of a detox for my kidneys and had some accupuncture  to get me prepared...but we all got different theorys so go with your instinct...bye for now
love baileypippin xxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca

jusst wanted to say hello...i think it will take a while for the drugs to come out your system i like vitus agnus i used to use it to stop being moody round time period....i love all the natural stuff...before implanation i was taken omega fish oils and vitamin c ....today i had a big cream cake and i loved every minute of it...made me feel ace...although i think im going to book in for a massage with rachs friend....how has your chap been its difficult for them i suppose they dont understand us complex brilliant creatures at the best of times...let alone pumped up full of hormone drugs...i know they feel the hurt too...
night take care 
bailey pips xxx

hi rach...sort of a bump ...well when i try to hold my tummy in in not budging...my hair on my body got a bit darker...i got dark hair and always had hairy arms and that but now on my belly they gone from blond to brown ...not attractive...so need to know whether i can use the body bleach like joleen to blond them...as long as i dont get a tache...tell you what them drugs have got something to answer for...although im gratefull for the fuller breasts..funny stuff...how you feeling...do you keep looking at your photo of blob
toodle pip love bailey pips xx

hi mel sleep tight you got the   journey in morning .. rachel was my favorite and i really think paula is superb...she was brilliant when things were going wrong....she kept her cool but really knows her stuff...yet rachel was the one i always laughed with and also cried to on phone...they all nice xxhow is rachel is she any bigger...she must be 19 weeks now...anyway hope the menopur doing the trick xx mel im in campsall which is only about 10 mins on a1 down from you  come of at the turn off for pontefract but then head into doncaster...so we all not far away ..xx its becca with oliver..her little pug...i got 4 mad dogs....thatone of them on the picture hes a bit deaf now...or at least he pretends to be...thats great news a urine infection bet you were releived.....umm prawns you are spoiling her...very good for you as well....well as i said to rach i got a bit of a pot belly  and i think i do feel pregnant and my chap now kisses my belly and says his boy  before he goes to sleep...which is nice....(although secretly if im honest like a girl......youknow what when you go into care and look at the board ahve you noticed how nearly all the twins aare boy and girl so i have this theory that they put one of each back if they got lot s embies to choose from...i asked them this but they said they had not noticed it....hey it could be twins for you...anyeay ill stop rabling bet pam the moderater thinks i wish that girl would not use up all the pages with messages...wonder what the others think who visit our site...bet they think im barking for a start...i blame it on the drugs !
night xx p.s no not heard from  julia... julia if you there we all thinking of you xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

nothing much to report just feeling a bit wangy tonight! thought I'd better just check in and say hello, 

Baliypippin I really liked Rachel too she wasn't there for my 1st cycle but seen quite a bit of her for this one! I've never had anything to do with paula but have heard she's nice The only one I'm not keen on is Roz as I had her for my first et and it was not a positive expereience!!!! think you really need to talk to midwife about the bleach it might not be a good idea!

Ginny - keep drinking the water hon its all you can do! I took vit c and Fish oils as well vit c for general health and fish oils for concentration!!! could really do with some of that now!!!!! your not allowed to take anything after et so I wouldn't bother getting any!

Hi to everyone else
Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

mel

im gutted they got science out...he was the only one who didnt ***** and orlaith got her boobs out and even kissed crying craig...god hes worse thatn me on 2 ww.....i will look in book as to exactly why i took the vit c and omega 3 there was a real good reason...but dont buy any ill send them you...still in box and sealed packets from boots...cos like rach said you stop taking them after et.....yeh i had big head aches...also you will just keep stimming till they are the right size and also your lining looks thick enough....aftr first scan they probably have bit more of an idea  of date....but i think i said before they put my dates back three days as i levelled off at one bit...but i never upped the dose just took for longer....i got big kidney ache and feel bloated today...been on my feet too long...i emailed boots today to see if i can make my hairs look like cinderellas...they gonna get back to me...as for the injections like rach said you real got to keep those kidneys working that is why the accupuncture is good too...they got a lot of work to do...i have been told that when i bled my kidneys had that to deal with as well as the  drugs and the pregnancy...so they help absorb the blood....so i know its boring but water water and more water.......and then more water....are you going to have accupuncture before and after transfer on the day....who do you see for accupuncture is it someone local...////oh i need my bed tonight...its been one of those days...so dont let the injections get you down.. i think once you see every thing going to plan with blood tests you will feel its all worth it.......does your man go with you every time..??

rach yes i had one of those days today ...so have you got to go back for another scan or have they discharged you yet??  i am really dying to feel better so i can just get on with my life how it was beofre.. i love sports and running cycling ...not been to the gym for nearly 4 months...need to do some toning at least...i like swimming but hate the faffing with hair and blood shot eyes after...and i really want to go to yoga......now i decided im not doing any of these things till 16 weeks...im walking a couple miles with the dogs now...but aprt from that nothing....if i was stressed before i would have mega workouts...thats my way of keeping stress free..not to be fit but mainly cos i like it...but i even cancelled membership to canons..although my friend got me a ten visit pass for £60 so im going to use them more as a treat day make a big deal of it.. im really for the first time in years listening to my body saying no and to chill out.how are you feeling at work are you getting tired in afternoon...any way its the weekend hope yo off work and got time to chill out yourself...are you going to grand prix at donnington...we were going to go but got other plans....


have a good weekend everyone..will catch up with you all later...keep taking the tablets so to speak ..
love bailey pips xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello everyone,
wanted to ask if i could join you. currently doing 2nd round of icsi at care. down reging at the mo with a banging headache! 
sounds like a lot of you guys live near me (im from doncaster), and sound like a nice bunch, who are having similar experiences to me. we found the staff at care to be fab and very supportive. i achieved pregnancy last time, but miscarried very early due to a blighted ovum.hopefully things will turn out better this time.
i may have to transfer to care at notts for my egg collection cos of sheff  having limited facilities during aug. (think dr salih is on his hols, so no e/c) . this will be a bit of a bummer but i dont want to wait any longer than the 2 yrs its already took  for our 2nd funded attempt. sure you gals will understand this. 
anyhow hope you let me on board!
claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

hello there glad you here with us...so this is round two for you...im glad you positive you got to beleive that this is your time and its gonna happen for you...even though i was at sheffield the doctor from nottingham actually did my egg retrieval and to be honest i wasnt bothered who did it....

well about me...ill be quick...first time private ivf icsi...and it worked and im here at week 11 and half...had some upstes along the way ie big proper bleed and clots at week 6  and been in bit pain and on bed rest but on all the scans it was still there..so i take each day at a time...and way stopped the drugs completely so starting to feel normal ish...although new things obviously happening..like a bit of  kidney ache bit sickness at night and also i cannot breath my tummy.had my hospital scans last week and clot was smaller and ovaires still a bit large but apparntaly that normal.....all the way through i have had accupuncture and really made an effort to eat well.....at least this time you know what to expect...i did not tell anyone and still havent only my mum dad know ...still can not believe it true...they say the summer is good time to concieve so im sending you all my luck on to you...im in doncaster and so is rach...she another lady in the bump brigade...so hope that gives you some positive vibes...mel similar stage to you.......so have a good weekend...i know the funding side is a bloody night mare...i decided not to wait im 35 now and so thought what the hell something more on the plastic and i even got tesco points on it!!  
hi mel....you can have them i dont want any money for them..will look n the zita west book later and see why i took them...i know there was a good reason.....as for big brother initally i liked makosi...and derick    but now i think the only genuine nice oersion is anthony he is a bit pretty but i dont think he *****es...i think kamal very confused and eugene makes me diemakosi lost the plot saying first she hadnt done it then says she pregnant ..i think a lot of women thought what...and plus orlaith and makosi didnt even play hard to get and make the guys wait they got all there assets out asap...so no wonder anthony keeps hugging craig....and craig oh i want to slap him hard.....science was true to his word bit loud but he is young and daft...i hated maxwell...although i thought saskia was very pretty girl...she really had them boys round her finger..oh the power of a women eh...probably tomorrow ill change my mind again....prefered celebrity love island....i never watch telly and now im been addicted ..im driving myself mad....anyway was naugthy last night had a chinese and yum yum....

hi rach hope you ok..how you today



julia are you there we all thiking of you.

hi kaz and becca..enjoy yolur weekend


take care all  of up to leeds now to have a look in barker stonehouse ,..might have a sneaky look in mamas and papas...if i dare...
love bailey pip xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi melanie and bailey pippin and all you other guys!!
thanks for the welcome. you all seem really positive and clued up with whats goin on with you all, forgive me it will take me a while to catch you up. currently this is day 10 of suprefact injections. infact i only just remembered to do tonites about 2 mins ago,durrghh!!!
im next at the clinic on the 29th for bloods and scan, hopefully then it will be onto simming.
melanie; i am expecting to transfer to notts for ec/et.up to then sheff remains open on minimal staff for bloods and scans.i couldn"t care less who does it as long as its a success, although the familiar faces of the sheff staff would be nice.my fave nurse is debbie, then sue. debbie held my hand when i screamed the place down last time during egg collection- bloody agony though i highly reccommend the phentonal ?(morphine derivative) if your offered it!!
just to give you a few more details .me pcos, dh sperm need resusitating(tho does have 2 kids of 17 and 20.) me 31 him 41. im a nurse for people with learning disabilities . been ttc since i was 26.
thanks again for welcoming me to the sheffield girls
wish you all a fab weekend .and good luck with your actual or impending pregnancies
luv claire x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!
                  sorry havent posted for a few days.we've had my 16 year old nephew staying for a week.he's a little bit nosey so i couldnt chat to you all.i couldnt even get on my pc cos of him claiming it to play san andreas!  

hope your all ok!...baileypippin did you say you live at campsall?...thats not far from me!

chat later...just going to morrisons,see you all later
          
                                            lots of love kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bailypippin - How are you doing hon? I'm so tired  having to go to bed every afternoon!!!! you sound like a bit of a fitness fanatic! If I'm honest I'm a bit of a lazy slob although I do really miss my salsasize class, I'm thinking of taking yoga back up as it supposed to be good for pregnancy. I've been discharged from Care and got a date for my first midwife appt but need to change it as I'm on a course that I've been trying to get on for nearly a year!

Clare - welcome to the Sheff girls! I'm a Donny girl too and even more spookily I'm also an LD Nurse!!!!! where do you work? I'm currently eight weeks preggy following my 2nd icsi, so sorry to hear about your loss last time, hope things work out better for you this time

Ginny how are you coping with the stimming hope your drinking lots! if your suffering with side effects try green tea its very de-toxifying and fine to drink throughout pregnancy!  "Wangy" means a bit washed out and knackered!!!!!

Kaz - Nice to hear from you hon how are you feeling?

Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach

i think it normal to be tired..i have got better since stopped taking the drugs as they made me feel bit dizzy as well...but just sleep when you can...i been waking up early and then can not get back to sleep  but by mid afternoon i start to feel tired and bache ache...yesterday and this is going to sound stupid because everyone would think i would be glad but we were going out for the day to the big game fair at belvoir castle and it was chilly and all my jeans and other trousers i could not fasten them so felt really crap...my chap obviously saying you3 months pregnant what do you expect but at the same time i was fed up trying all my clothes on...hence to say went out in a pair of shorts and sandall flip flops..and got completely soaked....so its time to go and get some clothes..tops ok but bottoms thought i would go and get some gypsy style skirts...the thing is it just feels like a bloat not a pregnant belly...i know its stupid and should be glad that im growing...just you know when you fed up and think you look naf...i never done yoga but want to start...i know at canons yo got to do a course but thought i might look around see if anyone doing any thing at a hall somewhere...if you fancy going together  that would be nice...although i know you working so we could wait till you further on...

hi kaz

glad you ok hun and had your nephew to stay bet that kept you busy....yes im at campsall  we must arrange something for everyone to meet....even if it just a coffee somewhere nice or even a bottle boring water for a change...
what are your plans now have you had time to think what and when you gonna do...how is your chap hows he feeling about everything?  anyway take care chat later love bailey piipin
x
x

hi mel how did the blood test go today..? did you have an early start..i was always late you know never used to set of till 7.45 and so used to get there between half eight and 9 .15 which is fine ... i used to get nervous seeing everyone parked in their cars if i went early.. i hate the whole ticket thing...so by lunch time youll know how things are progressing and to carry on with your menopur let us know...have they said whether your egg collection will fall into clinic holiday yet or will you be ok..which nurse did you see today...i can send you the omega three..photocopied the info on omega three for you...now the vitamin c should be 500mg but are you taking the pregnacare so you might just want to buy a smaller dose to make it up..i got the 500 if you want them...they just in a boots tub and not sealed though..(the omega sealed packets) if you text me your address to 07855 323253 and ill post them out today
love bailey pippin xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi baileypippin
                  we've got an appointment with philip lowe on 2nd august for a review.after that we have to wait around a year for another go on nhs.my DH is fine..i think he took it harder than it showed.he put on a brave face for me.im fine also.i just found it all so draining!..this site kept me going thru it all.i dont know if they do things different on second attempt or not.anyway hows you?..we only live at scawthorpe so thats not far from you.my aunty kit lives at campsall.

hi rach
          we are doing ok.finally managed to get hair cut and coloured! .what did they do different on your 2nd attempt?.i hope your resting and taking it easy babe.

hi ginny
          how are doing hun?.have you scanned yet?

hi becca
          hope your ok babe!...what are your plans now?..i hope your not feeling as down as the other day hun.it made me feel so sad for you,i wanted to give you a big hug!.we have to focus on the good things in life not the bad..theres always someone worse off than ourselves babe!

                                              love and hugs kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, I'm trying to do a sneaky post at work so apologies for any typos.

Mel, please dont be down about things.  I bet hardly any ivf patients, including thoses with BFP are text book cases.  The fact that they have upped your Menopur just means you need more, that's all hun, and that is nt a problem.  
  I know I'm not a success story but I had 4 bottles of Menopur daily on our 1st go for over 3 weeks plus small amounts of the trigger injection.  My ovaries are damaged but I got 4 lovely mature eggs at ec which all fertilised.  Please dont panic, it's all in hand sweetie and I'm so confident you will get those lovely eggs soon.  Do you know how many follies you've got?

I'll do personal later girls as it's a bit diff atm, I've shrunk my 'windon' so small I cant read the other posts.  We have our following up on the 8th Aug with Phillip Lowe, I believe he's from Manchester.  If he is going to treat us then I'm wondering if I should just go to the CARE hosp in Manchester?  Not sure about that one yet.

Kaz, I was thinking the same as you about will they do things diff next time.  Mr Salih seemed to think that if it went well then not to change things until you have had 3 negs.  But with him not being there it'll be interesting to see if Philip Lowe will be the same.  I know some other clinics like you to get more eggs so they give you more stimms.  We will have to see, eh.

I've been getting hot flushes, but I'm feeling a lot better now.  Got a bit drunk on Sat and played pool with some friend whilst out in Blackpool.  Still tearful about my dog, he'll be going to the vets on Wed so no doubt I'll be booing then.  

Sorry will do personals, love to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I nearly fell asleep at my desk today!!!!!!! can't believe its possible to be this tired! I've got my first midwive appt next Tues at 3pm how exciting is that!!!!!

Bailypippin - I know of a Yoga class that will be starting in the next couple of weeks at Life Skills on Duke street in Donny (behind Karisma Nighclub!) I've just rung the bloke that will be running it to ask about the pregnancy issues and have left a message for him to get back to me! Think its probably going to be a Monday night at 6ish - Just spoken to yoga bloke and basically can't do it first trimester and shouldn't be doing an ordinary class if you've never done it before! he's hoping to do some specific pregnancy stuff later in the year so I've given him my email! looks like I'll have to stick to swimming!

I think its quite exciting that your trousers don't fit! its a very good sign! whats day is your Nuchal Scan? how is your mum getting on? I'm up for meeting for a girlie coffee and chat if everyone else is!

Kaz and Becca - Best of luck with the reviews Philip Lowe has a very good reputation so I'm sure he'll be able to guide you to what happens next! Kaz I just upped my drugs on second go!

Ginny - stop stressing girlie its very common to have to up your drugs it happended to me first time and i ended up with lovely eggies that all fertilised! Get drinking green tea to help with the side effects!
Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel

i got your message and will post them out ..i dont want money for posting daftie it will only be a bit....well i took the pregnancare and the extra vit c...but i think it best you stick to the dose then you know you done everything right...you dont want to have any niggles in your mind..both of these are just vitamins which you would get from food anyway.i dont eat much fish so thats why i suplemented....but i think you still have to decide if you want to take either read the info...and even look on the net...ill send them and you can then decide...but you would not take them after et...have a chat with your man..to be honest i think most of it is down to luck...oh i can not beleive your veins...im a big baby with needles i hate having bloods.. ..so im cringing now thinking of it  its the worse thing needles.so im really feeling for you.....the scan  willl be done with the willy probe as i call it ..they can have a much better look around.........you getting nearer to your date so dont be worrying about anything ...says me...biggest worrier of all.. i just read you new post...i would nt worry about upping your dose..you know care always start at low levels to see how you respond they dont put you on high dose straight away cos everyone different a..and they want to be sure they do not over stimulate which is the worst can happen so they start of at low and take it from there..i did not up the dose but took for longer which is similar ...so dont read anything bad into it..they 100% know what they are doing....its just what happens....as for your hubby....he knows what you are going through and you allowed to shout...dont feel bad...i did it lots...but just take it for what it is and nothing serious its just the whole thing...its scary and we are  emotional rollercoasters...i dont think anyone truly understand what it does to you mentally till you do it..i had no idea i would feel like i did...it is very hard  for them although at the time i couldnt see it ...we argued big time fell out i even went away for a few days...rachel at care used to laugh at me cos she said i was like her a bit highly strung yet i thought i was this independant i can do this on my own type woman..im not going to let this get to me...and boy did i crumble...its only natural you want this to go right...he is lovely buying you candle and flowers....the thing is they dont know what to say....so trust in the nurses they know what they are doing ...think of it as a poistive move...if they did not up your dose then that would be inefective...that is why they monitoring you every other day to see how you responding....stop feeling bad now i bet rach will tell you same...give him a big kiss..and if you still feeling anxcious in the morning ring caroline  and say im feeling a bit anxcious is this normalanyway get them drugs in you and settle down for the night with a nice bottle water or  as rach says some green tea... and watch big brother..can not believe orlaith kissed craig again...he just wants to get anthony jealous...i was howling last night...especially when derick said'whats a donner kebab...' how posh is that ..think he just putting it on myself..

hi sleepy rach....i admire you for going to work and sticking with it girl.. i had a little nap this afternoon...oh well never mind about the yoga when you get in seconed trimester and he does the pregnancy thing then i would like to do it too..my nuchal is next monday....so got that as my goal now...as for my mum thanks for asking...she still got gall stones and her liver not right so she can not ahve it removed till her bloods ok....so i been instructing her on good foods to eat...might take her for some accupuncture this week... 
boyfriend wants to look on internet know so gotta go catch you later  xxlove bailey pippin xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Where is everyone?? have you all done a runner

Ginny how are the bloods going? when are you scanning?

Bailypippin - Tis a shame about the yoga but I suppose it not worth taking any risks!

Not much else to say really!

Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi all

was just going to say is there anybody there....thought i must of said something ....hi rach well bought a new skirt and dress today...nothing expensive just from tk max...quite trendy though...also won a couple bids on ebay for baby books...had a reply from boots today its ok to use the creme bleach and no harm to baby...also saw a good book in boots today that gives you answers to all questions just like that so might get that...also had a sneaky look only a sneaky one at baby stuff...got appintment with midwife for first time tomorrw  but i think cos i already had bloods and stuff she will be able to give results..

mel  you feeling bit bloated must be those follies getting bigger but also the drugs too...sent your stuff today and photocopied some bits for you xx

well not much to say had busy day running round looking for a bratz boy doll for one of my neices her birthday tomorrow...everywhere sold out..so im looking forward to jelly and icecream tomorrow and iced gems and buns!!yummy

hi claire how are you?hope you ok

hi becca and kaz hows things with you girls  

love baileypippin xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

mel
forgot to ask how is your hubbys cousin doing ?
baileypippin x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello all , hope you are all well!

bailey pippin- how cool to be buyin clothes to accomodate your baby bump. you are soooo lucky!!

rach - sent you a pm the other day , not certain if i did it right? i work at st caths hows about you?

ginny - im at the clinic friday too, will be listening out for any melanies!


ive been to clinic today, good old aunt flo put in an early appearance so started stimming tonite, woo hoo, things are movin on. also had my bloods took by caroline . you guys were right she is nice, and didnt hurt a bit when she took my bloods either (i rank them on a scale of 1 to ten for pain, caroline is currently the champ for pain free venepuncture!!)  saddo arent i ? 

take care love claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel

so glad he doing so well...its amazing what they can do...its like a seconed chance at life..being a doner is a remarkable gift to give anyone..xx

yes they should tell you but you will be able to see...sometimes they can not see them all cos they hide behind and inbetween others  thats what they told me ...i had more one side than other....once they can see how you doing then they usually just want them to get to a good size....also when they think they readyish then they tell you to give final injection  which is extra strength and really makes them grow that extra bit...they will tell you on phone at exact time to take it ...so when you ring have pen and paper..they explain it all to you nearer to time so dont worry....glad you getting excited ...and i know that feeling of undoing your clothes.to let your belly breath......i really want to see midwife just to ask her basic stuff just becausei still got the blood sac ..you know things like exercise hot baths...hope she nice xx
anyway going to make sure my chap not eating all the whole nut to himself downstairs....
he says he growing his belly in sympathy that was his excuse at eating a chocolate eclair in front of me and laughing ...men eh..think they are funny

love bailey pips xx

hi claire...wooo hee go girl...glad you happy to be stimming..its one step closer...you not too far behind mel. that would be nice if you met put a face to the name...let me know how you all go on friday..

night everyone...going to hunt for my chocolate..xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey melanie,
yup im there at 8am on friday, though depending on traffic will depend upon whether we actually make it at 8!
i will be stalking all blondes on friday to see if they are you.watch me say hello to some poor woman who obviously isn"t you, durrrh.
me im about 5"4 ,chunky( dh says husky, think its a polite way of sayin fat!! ) specs, spikey mullet hair 
if you see us say hullo!!
off to bed now ,its far too late!
claire x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel

no still not told anyone about my bump yet...not even my best friend she will go mad i not told her before...its getting harder because people even my nieghbours have noticed i been at home for three months and they used to seeing me go off for a few days...even telling fibs to people i work with but thats easier cos they spread all over the country..i have got a nephew who is terminally ill only eleven..its too sad to talk about but people think im home for him...which i would be anyway...and i never feel it right time to tell my brothers..im scaredy cat now...although i have to say im missing going to work so much..cannnot believe i just said that..but its true..

well as for your follies it would be nice to have a few but as long as you get two good quality ones cos that is all they are putting back in... you will have better idea tomorrw...
and plus you and claire will be able to have a chat..
its raining so it looks like a ready steady cook day  
love bailey pipis xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire - I've only just seen and replied to your personal message! that should be an interesting read for you!!!!!!!!!

Ginny - I don't think there is any such thing as a "normal" amount of follies I had 6 first time and all 6 fertilised but none good enough to freeze! then 15 follies but only 9 eggs on this cycle and only 4 fertilised and still none to freeze! all you really need is 2 but I think they like you to have a few more in case the follies don't all contain eggs! what you need is quality not quantity! I hope you and Claire manage to meet tomorrow! Kaz and I managed to meet just once and then Kaz and Becca managed to meet I think!

Bailypippin - so sorry to hear about your nephew it must be a really traumatic time for all the family, there really isn't going to be a good time to tell them about your pregnancy so you may be as well telling them before they guess
Glad to hear you bought some bigger clothes I really am going to have to invest in some maternity bras as by boobs are trying to escape already god knows how big they'll end up! I really wanted to wait until after the 12week scan but don't think that will be feasible!
Was it your midwife appt today? how did it go? I've got mine on Tuesday very excited!!!!!

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

evenin all 

rach ;you have a pm! from miss marple

mel; will do my best to get my butt out of bed to meet you. i daren"t not you guys will lynch me for lettin the side down!!

bailey p; bloody hell that is so sad. sounds like the little fellas lucky to have you for an auntie.take care of him and yourself.

speak to you soon claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi guys...sorry im late replying ...saw the midwife today...she was lovely very down to earth similar age we just chatted as i had all my bloods and stuff at hospital so she just wanted to meet me...relieved and can you believe she had ivf icsi...unfortunatley it didnt work but she said she glad cos they now split up!! so im glad i can chat to someone same level as me...thought i was going to get matron out of carry on film!
thanks guys for all your wishes for my nephew....try not to think about it but in hindsight was not the best time for me to have ivf...more for my mum sake that is why i told her i was pregnant to pass on good news...anyway he is  in the best hands and he is  loved more than anything...im the favorite auntie i take them camping cycling and everything......plus i had lovely birthday cake today ...no jelly and icecream though...very disapointing...
ready steady cook day mel is a day in front of tv watching all the cooking and such like programmes...did you see craig tonight croping anthony...sexual harrasment  or what! 
Rach yes i think im gonna have to get bigger bras too  but think i not as big as you  i was lacking in that department before but  i got a  cleavage now ..well someone definatley liking it!! i think youll be some time with midwife going over stuff ..and have your bloods taken aswell...hope she is nice...and you like her...its ace you feeling excited .......do you and claire work in the same place or similar place as i noticed you both do same jobs...like you say it is a bit spooky small world heh..

claire and mel hope everything goes ok in morning...and you manage to meet up...
rach bet you looking forward to weekend are you still feeeling tired...
night every one love bailey pips x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel

see told you nothing to worry about that is good news.....hope you enjoyed your pizza...
love bailey pipsx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

mel hi i just read your post on accupuncture on complimentary therapys asking when you have accupuncture .....i had accupuncture at care itself half hour before et and straight after the egg transfer...dr Zaoh came  to clinic you have to let them know though if you got someone coming also not sure if they let any other accupuncture people in you would have to  ask..or maybe you could have one before you set off and one when you get back...i never had one on day of egg collecton..what does anyone else think...what did you have rach ?
you say you have cold middle my accupuncture lady told me to keep my middle really warm cos most things like to grow in warm conditions..so keep yourself warm round middle...but not hot baths or jacuzzi..this advise she gave me for after egg transfer...  used to tie a fleece round my waist to keep me warm...
anyone see what else any body else says 
bailey pips


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ginny great news about your follies sound like you've got a good bunch there! and only a week to ec its getting close girlie! I didn't have Acu the week of ec and et as my Acu lady believes its too harsh for the embies! they all seem to have different ideas so just go with what your says!

Bailypippin - Your midwife sounds lovely its good to have someone who understands what you've been through to get here! mine sounded really nice on phone so think she'll be OK! its all getting a bit exciting isn't it! Can't believe about the bras god knows how big they'll be by the end they were not small to start with !!!!! I'm having a flap last couple of days as my queasiness is not as bad! we're never happy are we!!!! Do you fancy meeting at the outlet for a coffee (or green tea!) at some point?

Love to all
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach
yes that would be nice to meet up...you making me laugh about your boobs bet they going to be watermelons....today i been feeling quite normal and ive done lots of jobs  cleaning my car inside out  sorting stuff out ...and like you i dont feel queasy also i seem to have lost bit wieght...gone down a few pounds and not as belly bloated...i think myabe now the drugs are out my system...but im like you panic that i had symptonless day..oh its all a worry but glad really im getting back to my old self...it is almost like i blocked the ivf treatment the clinic and everything out my mind.....so when ever you want to meet let me know..got a busy week early next week but thats about it really..xx
mel x
at care they have a leaflet on accupuncture and it seems that everyone has different things....but the only thing i went on was the german study which Dr Zaoh does and she always does it on egg transfer  day i know she doing four this week...after transfer she does not put the needles in your tummy but only on legs and arms..and top of head but then i did not have any for 4 weeks .....but like rach says go with what your lady says...i think in the stuff i photocopied imight have sent the stuff on that but not sure..you should have it by now..sent it day before yesterday.maybe tomorrw...i think the best advise is to stick to the plan you have and go with that..just cos it worked for me is no guarantee cos look both rach and i had different type accupuncutre  and we both big booby growing girls..oh and babys too..xxso roll on next friday xx
claire 
how did things go for you today...what did your bloods say and how you feeling.....have a good weekend

i now decided not telling anyone for another 3 - 4 weeks if i can get away with it....especially see what comes of the nuchal scan and spina bifida blood test...... i just dont want anyone worrying about me...so best i keep it safe inside for now...although my mum got my doll out from being a little girl and its baby size so i was cuddling it to see if my dog (the weirmaraner ) got jealous he just gave it a big doggy lick on its head...
anyway its friday so have good time everyone this weekend..catch up later love bailey p x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey guys this is my 2nd post today except the last one has disapeared

mel ,were you at the clinic with a dark haired guy in green? i think you sat next to my husband. i got called in as soon as you came and me and dh were arguing whether it could b you or not. i looked at you guys when you came out , but was too chicken to ask if it was you incase it wasnt. 
great news about your follicles, theres a bit of time for a few more to grow/mature too.
debbie the nurse you saw today is my favourite , she was great with me and dh.
im back monday ,hows about you?


rach; arent i good at this detective work?! was shocked to find out both rach g are you. for everyone else ,me and rach work at the same hospital, but her job is far cushier than mine!!
im sure i have met you .didnt you work at prosper for a bit?
im stayin on site . treatment and assesment unit.

bailey p. just had to have bloods done today.no scan .didnt have to fone results line as they were just plotting progress. back monday. feel ok .fatter but then im never thin! usin it as an excuse to eat more crap.
have a good weekend too . glad your midwife isnt like hattie jacques

speak to you all soon luv claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire and rach 
..its a small world you both working at same hospital...and you meet on a web site....xx
baileypips x

been up since 5 am got the munchies for a ham sandwich  xx

mel
only they can tell on scan if womb lining is thickening...fancy you and claire sat next to each other..you nutters..
toodlepip
baileypippin xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I thought I was up early but not as early as Bailypips Ham sandwiches at 5am thats obscene!!!!!! do you think this is the first sign of a craving! I've been fancying a big mac but dh won't let me have one!!!!!! (he's veggie) Can't believe your trying to keep it quite for another 4 weeks! as soon as I have that 12 week scan I'll be shouting it from the roof tops! only another 3 weeks ish to go! If we are going to meet up it will have to be a weekend as I don't finish work till 4 and I feel pretty **** at that time of day and usually take to my bed for a couple of hours! can't wait to start cutting the drugs down! hopefully will start to feel a bit more normal then!

Ginny, can't believe you and calire didn't speak you'll have to be a bit braver on Monday! don't be getting yourself stressed out your body needs to be calm! I actually hate green tea but my acupuncturist swears by it and there have been studies done that say it increases the receptivity of your uterus to embies so get drinking it!!!

Claire - very impressive detective work!!! But have never worked in Prosper thats Rach B very good friend of mine we went all through school together! If you think my jobs cushy I'd be happy to swap for a week or two!!!! LOL

thinking of doing very little this weekend!!!! although best tidy up before the midwife comes on Tuesday or she'll think I'm a complete slob!
also pleased to report that the queasiness is back with a vengeance!  I'm a bit sad as I am I actually prefer that ,I least I know something is going on!
Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

good morning you lot!!!
bloody hell you lot (except mel n me) get up way too early,

rach i think i am confusing you with rach b, but when i am on days which is never lately (even the residents notice i never work days, pity the ssr doesnt) i will come and seek you out!!!

whats the crack with this green tea lark and accupuncture then, so the tea increases the chances of the embryos stickin, (i will have a bit of that then) what about the extra needles what do they do?

mel, bloody hell what a pair of planks 
i was gettin paranoid though cos every blondie who came in  i was glancin at , checkin her out!!
. my god i couldv"e been an extra on badgirls!! me and dh had words in the car . he was like 
"you got me up early so you could see this girl and then you dont even talk to her"
my hair . mmm the guys i look after at work call me rod ,after rod stewart ,lucky arent i
we shall livin up the waiting room if i see you , that place is like a funeral directors. nige my husband says hes makin himself a badge that says "claires dh" so everyone will recognise him
im gettin dead excited for you with your imminant e/c. dont 4 get your cd. they turn it up loud to drown out your screaming(JUST JOKING!!!!)

bailey pippin; do you just have the one dog? i take it he/she was/ is your baby(up till you growin your own)
we have two .they are my babies, even though one weighs 42kg and the other 30kg.
im impressed you can keep a lid on such fab news for such a long time,you must have great will power.
every day when im not at work is a ready steady cook day, surfin sky for a plethora of antiques ,diy , makeover , car boot ,crap tv shows. sad or what!

take care love claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

went back for a snooze ..gald to see im not  the only one up early rach...yes that would be firne to meet any time weekend...we can wait till you twelve weeks ish if you prefer...oh thats good the midwife is coming to your house ..i had to go to the doctors...mind you i would have had to do a big clean up....i think once you start cutting the drugs you will start to feel better...think the ultrogeson and cylglogest make you so bloated it pushes your diaphagn up...and make s you out breath and feel trapped wind....think that is the norm though...hey we can always meet for a secret big mac...you know im good at keeping secrets !
claire 
no i have four dogs one wiermaraner and three springers....my chap has always had springers...he does the pheasant shooting thing...not my thing ...but when we got together three years ago he had two and i had just split with my husband so went and bought myself the dog i always wanted....then when i got together with my boyfriend he took a puppy as a stud fee for one of dogs and  me and my dog fell in love with him....so thats how we have four...the three springers  live outside they have a big run and one of those children houses...but if i had my way they would be all in house...infact yesterday i left the springers running free and they dug a whole in my new garden which i laid during 2ww.and weed on my hoover in conservatory...naughty boys.....there is great walks at campsall so i walk for hours with them ...where do you live?? what kind dogs you got? 
yes you need to liven the waiting room up...i was always so shocked how  no one spoke thats why i used to go late..only thing was only the humbug sweets where left then ..!!
anyway have a good one..ready for my breakfast now...gonna make a big pan of porridge for me and dogs...
love bailey pips...


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey bailey p.
4 pooches is a hand full. i live in balby (the nicer part- if there is one!) not so many nice walks.though easy access to the don and sprotty falls.
we have 2 american bulldogs - you can all gasp now,  i know they have had bad press lately over the incident with the baby in leeds.that was truely terrible. but it could"ve been any dog , not only a bull breed.
(get off your soapbox claire) mine do have big out door kennels and runs , but live indoors.they are good with kids ,gentle giants but are v.big v.fussy and clumsy.but i have no intentions to give them up if i get pregnant,but would be super careful.
does your wiemaraner get on well with the working dogs?
oops sounds like they were a bit naughty yesterday, are they all males?

sweets in the waiting room?  WHAT SWEETS!!!

see you claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

yep that is what i call a ready steady cook day ...there even a programme where women go on strike and leave the men to clean and lookafter kids....its crap compulsive viewing...yes mine are all boys...when they first go on walk castro (weirmarnaer) likes to flex his muscles a bit but they all lovely together ..they have there moments where i have to watch them...oh my nieghbour got a puppy bull dog he is lovely...i love all dogs...do the american look slightly differnet...they are nice dogs...i dont think i would ever trust any animal maybe my bunny...with a child..you just never know...but i would not give up my dogs either...they are family..xx you dont live far from rach either we all quite close..maybe we could have agirlie night at some point...without the booze or well we could all go out for a meal or even meet for ham sandwich picnic!!

mel
well my belly got bloated...but you got quite a fair few follies in there so you bound to be bloated ...my ovaries are still 4cm now after all this time and they naturally are the size of an almond so if you think you probably got twice the size of that at least so you bound to have a belly....whats he like saying the size 22 knickers....you want to get them for a laugh...see if they wet his appetite..it be worth it just to see his face...i been reading the sizing for pregnany and you buy the size that you where but they allow for the kangaroo pouch at front...hey rach i looked on the site vertbaudet.co.uk  and they got some nice maternity tops and also some breast feeding nighties that quite nice...and quite cheap...im going to put all my low cut jeans in my suitcase and all my little tops and skirts away...im 35 dont think im going to be wearing my jeans with full belly hanging out...im a bit shy about it...although i might hang my boobs out just to see if men look at boobies...then id give um a mouth full...never had proper la las well not without my gel bra!! 
sweeties are on the reception desk !!
love bailypips x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've not had a good day! really queasy all morning then attempted to kill myself with the iron accidentally pulling it off the shelf onto the back of my head whilst sorting the washing out! so now have big lump on back of head! 

Bailypippin - Are you getting a bit food obsessed girlie, ham sandwiches, secret big macs, and girlie meals!!!!!!! I'm up for any of it I love food I've been eating like a pig just lately and very nervously got on the scales this am, was very chuffed to see that I'd not gained any more than the 7lbs I put on whilst on the injections (think I'm stuck with that now!) I've just been looking at the same catalogue on the internet looks really good so I've ordered a catalogue!

Claire and Ginny - do you to fancy meeting up for a girlie meal?

Claire - think you may be thinking of Rach B! If you come to seek me out my office is now in the RED Centre ext no 6247 Not in very often so ring first! I only live in Warmsworth so not very far from you!

Ginny - you might need those size 22 knickers by next Friday with that amount of follies!!!! Drink lots and lots of water as well as the green tea! to prevent getting OHSS

Feeling very left out that I Don't have a dog!! I do have a very fat cat called Rupert who thinks he's a dog though does that count!

Love Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi guys 

yep count me in for any get togethers, although im quite concerned that my belly and boobs will be much bigger than all you lot and im not even pregnant!!. it should be a laugh and great to put a face to names.

rach will defo give you a call . but on nites next week and week after, so it wont be for a while. rupert is a cool name for a cat, both my dogs have people names. -ruby and lily. i plan to give my children dog names!  

i may try to get dh to post some pics of my fury babies. bailey the american bulldog isn"t really much like the bulldog (british),much taller ,more athletic ,less ugly ,fewer health probs. though i do like the original bullies.

mel i reckon you could put those size 22 knickers on ,pull em right up and tuck your tits in em. that will give dh something to lust after!!  bugger ive just thought if i get  up the duff i will probably need to invest in some myself 

talk later claire x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

me again, 
check out the picture of my pooches in the gallery -furry friends/pets.
ok i will stop being a dog bore now.


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel
just checking out your doggies lily and ruby....they look so comfy and giving a little look to the camera as to say "yep we comfy and we aint moving from our mums nice leather sofa for no one"...oh they lovely did not know that site existed....ill try and get all my boys together..
hey rach you can always borrow one of my dogs for the day i got plenty for everyone...and they all hyperactive... mel dont think your cat would like them though...when you want to meet you can always get dropped off at my junction and we go up to meet the others  from there...but i understand you want to wait ...can you imagine all them hormones in one room...xx

Not happy tonite ran out of ham....i have never liked ham whats going on...next ill be having piccalilli on it....had a bit of a non event day in pj's most of day...
going to spend day with my ma and pa tomorrow as my chap going supermoto racing on his bike...so praying he not coming back with anything broken for a change..mind you gives me pracitce looking after a big baby!!
night guys love bailey x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
well my head is not as sore today but unfortunately the iron is dead didn't realise my head was that hard!!!!!!!!

I've been a bit worried all week as my Symptoms  are not as strong but I'm glad to report that I've felt pretty horrendous all weekend so a bit happier now!!!! how sad is that!!

what do you other girls want to do about meeting up? if we wait for Mel to get through 2ww Claire will be in 2ww!!!! how about a coffee and a bun at thorntons at the outlet to start us off and save the girlie night till Claire and Mel are through 2ww?

Claire and Mel - Be brave and talk to each other in the morning!!!!!!

Bailypippin - Hope you've manged to stock back up on ham!!! I've not really fancied anything apart from the big mac but have gone off some stuff! Have you noticed any difference with your sense of smell mine is about ten times stronger!

Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls hope you all had good weekend..well today i smy nuchal scan and as you can see im up early...not for food but just thinking and reading..not sure if my chap can come today so if i dont post later dont worry just want to have chance to talk things over tonite so will post tomorrow..

rach well i can defineatley meet and if  mel and claire want to wait  we can all  meet another time..as for food..yes about same time as you are now i could not bear any of the food we normally eat or even cook it make me feel sick..i must say not eating more but just different food and times..can not eat after seven pm any thing big..but been eating lots sandwichs and bread which not like me..even sunday lunch idid not fancy...the sickness nausea type feeling stuck in your throat..well that is subsiding for me...nervous for today but know what i want them to look for nasel bone..shortening of limbs cap between toes as well as obviously the things they do on nuchal and of course they use my blood tests from biochemisty..
anyway girls hope  everything goes at clinic ok at clinic...have a good natter

and rach no more head butting of any electrical appliancces..
mel did you get stuff i sent?
love bailey pips xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Bailypips

Just woke uo and thought sh*T is bailypips nucal today and I've not wished her luck! I'll be thinking of you honey and I've got everything crossed, so sorry your other half can't go with you , I'm sure everything will be fine and I'll keep checking in to see if you've posted but understand it may not be until tommorow when you've had time to discuss it with your fella

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW Melanie - How exciting!!!!!!!!! your nearly there girlie the little embies will be back in by the weekend!!!!

My experience of EC are you sure !!!!!!! Just winding you up its not that bad! I've had it twice so it can't have been that bad the first time! 
The temazepam  is great makes you feel really pi**ed and giddy! 
They start by using the smear clamp thing to have a look up your bits and clean them with antiseptic which doesn't hurt! 
Then then inject your ovaries with local anesthetic which stings a bit but not too bad 
Then they use the same probe as scans to go to each follie and a needle comes out of it and sucks the fluid out of the follie (you can feel it but not too bad!) this is then given to the embryologist who's in the next room and they shout through whether there was an egg or not as you don't tend to have eggs in all follies!

My first one was great as I only had 6 follies on the second one I had 15 and my left ovary is on top of my uterus rather than at the side so it did get a bit painful! (not horrendous but I'd had enough by the end!) I only found out afterwards on here that you can have additional pain relief!!!! they must think I'm hard cos I've never been offered it! but you ask if you think you'll need it!

It really isn't too bad you'll be sore afterwards but that tends to die down after about 30mins I've never felt the need to take pain killers so it can't be that bad

Good luck with the final injection tonight and I'll have everything crossed for you on Wednesday! and sending you lots of babydust!

Claire - hows your stimming going?

Baily- I'm still thinking of you hon hope it went well

I was brave today and bought my first maternity bra!!! they are not sexy I can tell you and I was a 38E!!!!!!!!! how Bl**dy big are they going to be by the end!

Love to all
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone 
thanks rach for your wishes they must of been granted...well my chap he has his own business and reaally needed to work but he said he didnt care and wanted to come...any way very good results...my risk is very low infact 1 in 3100 for downs and 1 in 50000 for edwards syndrone  so i will not need an amnio....anything less thatn 1 in 250 at age 35 would indicate high risk.....the scan was amazing it was so clear not like dri ...we coudld see everything his spine his stomach his brain and all his legs and arms...he measured the nucahl and was confident straight away..he said baby was performing well so it was easy scan todo ...he also let us hear the heart  and we got four very clear pictures he then rang to leeds to get blood results and used these to work out...so happy and pleased we both were....we convinced it a boy....showed them to my mum and dad who very happy and my dad excited wants to know what kind pushchair we having!!...anyway we still just going to wait another three weeks to tell anyone..midwife thinks 16 weeks a much safer place..be here before i know it..

so mel you gonna have your egg collection on wednesday sooner than you think that is ggod news  bet you excited...well egg collection..it is not painfull but to be really honest it was  uncomfortable sort of going for a smear type feeling but just a little bit more niggly and you sort of hold your breath at times...some people have no problems  but i think it just depends on how many follies you got..but it is just uncomfortable....you will be nice and relaxed and i talked lots to take my mind of it..the nurse will sit one side and your hubby will sit the other..they all very nice and make you feel really confident and comfortable and the embriologist shouts from the other room once she got it and checked it...plus your hubby will be enjoying himself in the morning..a bit of lite relief ..its an important day and im excited for you..the real journey beginning now for you.......and you get a nice cup tea and a biscuit after..not a bottle water in sight..
glad you and claire both met up this morning..
well rach  your turn now for your midwife appointment tomorrow its all happening this week. you ll get all your stuff and lots reading material wow girl how big is that bra....think i could get my head in that...will have to nick name you jordan from now on ....well good news my end honestly i feel so much happier and Dr anumba was very pleasant and very quick ..
anyway all the excitememnt tired me out off for a sleep love bailey pipsxx

p.s mel you should of got the stuff i posted it first class...think the omega be no good now but there is some good reading material..i can always do it again..would they have left it with a nieghbour perhaps..


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello!
hey mel , no probs about the cussin,your my type of gal!
egg collection, ahem. lets say i wont be lookin forward to it,but these guys both seemed to be ok ,maybe its just me thats a wuss. as i said this morning you will be fine . hope you get a nice nurse you like (not the one me and jugs, sorry, rach aren"t keen on.)
hows your arm ? stopped bleedin yet? your funny, glad i met you .are you gonna give me the rest of the details about why your self funding ? you can tell me to mind my own business!!
really chuffed for you, by the weekend you will be pregnant! way to go young un!

wow rach ,what a pair of huge jubblies, congrats! bet dh is lovin em

bailey p, dead chuffed all is well re scan and everything. are these types of scans done as standard? i guessed not bein as how it wasn"t dri. where did you go for it? is it something to do with age or family history? im not being funny or owt just interested- hope this doesnt sound offensive. its not meant to.
it sounded like you got to put your mind at ease , knowing your baby will be healthy.
thats the main thing, healthy baby.

well guys my menopur has been upped to a 3;1 ratio. guess im not responding enough. think this happened last time. i didnt really ask much in the way of questions ,when i phoned for results cos it was u no who.
im back friday for bloods and scan.
my belly feels huge(er). like i said to mel . i need a valve on the side of me to let loads of air out. it cant all be that pork pie and crap i ate yesterday.im really uncomfy .had to get up at 4 for a rennie thingy.

re meeting up , bring it on, im up for it if i aint workin.

speak soon claire, (aka rod)


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

yes the nuchal scan and biochemistry bloods is a screening (not a diagnostic test) for downs syndrome...it is not offered on the nhs but they do recommend that older women have it...(only if thatt is important for you) i.e(this inf i took out booklet midwife gave me) women in there 20 's have a 1 in 1500 chance..women in there early thirties have 1 in 900 and in 40s about 1 in 100...you look at a graph and say for instance me being thrity five 1 in 250...so they measure the back of the neck of the baby on the scan in the nuchal fold and use the information with your blood results and also your age etc and give you a risk assesment...so today mine was 1 in 3100 so that is very low risk...if you were less then 1 in 250 then they would recommend you go for amniocentisis or cvs test both very invasive and have a 1 in 100 or 2 in 100 respectively risk of miscarriage....which i did not want to do... anumba looked for the nasel bone too as this tends to be missing....there is still a chance but it just shows a low chance........it was something we discussed and it was important for us..not everyone has the screen it is a personal choice but i did not want to take the diagnostic test just for the sake of it...it cost £220 and i had to go to the claremont at sheffield...it is offered some nhs but not doncaster..it has to be done between 11 and 13 weeks...there is another test you can have at 15 weeks just blood with midwife but i will not have this...but will have the spina bifida blood test.......the nuchal was something i wanted and was more thatn happy with the low risk asesment... but hope the info helps...so you upped the menopur tonite how many days had you been stimmin...hopefully it will do the trick ..you said the same happended last time...are you going to have something stronger this time for egg collection...
anyway we keep looking at our babs photos hopefully soon that will be all of you and we can sit and compare little egg heads and pot bellies together
love bailey pips xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach,
hope everything went well with the midwife and that you liked her most importantly....i bet it really has sunk in today...so the next thing now is just the wait for your first scan.....its been a hot day hasnt it...let us know how you got on  love bailey pipsx 

hi mel 
just wishing you luck for tomorrow...have a good sleep tonite..which you will on the tamazapan...hope it all goes swimmingly for you
xx
love bailey pips xx

hi claire hope you ok...have you been at work today or tonite? love bailey pips x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bailypips - Fantastic news about the scan you must be so relieved! you can try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy now, I'm still not sure what to do yet, discussed it with midwife today and she says I'm pretty low risk so may just leave well alone can you give me details of who I need to ring in case I do decide to go ahead!. My midwife was really nice just took loads of details and gave me loads to read! will get a date for Scan hopefully by end of next week and should have it in about 3 weeks which will be good as we are going up to Scotland the 1st week in september so would like it done before then!

Ginny - How are you feeling honey? I have everything crossed for you tomorrow I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine!

Claire - how are the night shifts going are you on early part of week or later? What are you going to do about 2ww! I went off sick for this one! having worked all of the first one!!!!!!!!

Love to all
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been about much, I have been thinking of you all though.

Just want to say WELL DONE Melanie on all those lovely follies   and I'll be thinking of you for EC tomorrow.  It's awesome and I know you will be fine    It gives you such a sense of acheivement!!!!

Me and DP are doing OK and see the cons next week for the follow up.  I'm hoping we can go again before Xmas.  I have no news (little pug is just the same) but I AM coping better and getting my s**t together   

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello all

just to say hope all goes well tommorrw for you melanie, im sure it will, heres to a good supply of top grade eggs! enjoy your temazie induced sleep, wishin you lots of love and luck xx

i start nites on thursday guys, am at clinic friday am ,so will be a total grump ,espescially as will have to get up for results, oh well small price to pay!

rach , sarah one of the nurses said i should go on the sick for my 2ww, i worked all the last one, but i am seriously considering taking her advise, being as how the last time didnt work out. i guess you will try anything.but we are really short staffed. but then again if they treated us better folk wouldnt leave in droves.

take care everyone
love claire x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi everyone

mel hope today went well for you and you pleased with how things went...you probably feeling a bit naff and tender so get plenty rest and stay in bed let things settle down ready for egg tansfer..xx

today i not had a good day...had pain in lower part abdomen all day yesterday and today it is excruciating and had some spot bleeding this morning...rang the midwife and im going for a scan in morning...because where it is im thinking it my fibroid...which is like size of an egg and its pressing on my bladder...doctors and midwife where brill within 5 mins i had appointment tomorrow...anyway going at 8.30  so will let you know tomorrow

becca nice to hear from you glad you getting your thing together girl and feeling optimistic about the futurexx

claire ..just go sick cos if you dont you will physically get yourself in a state and then make yourself really ill...i would go sick especially if your job is demanding and pyhsical..xx

rach how are you today mummy to be .....are you still feeling sicky...?

anyway girls hope you all ok..im ok just worried but then nothing new there with ivf eh 
love bailey pips xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mel Hope it went well for you today and they're are currently fertilising and dividing! I found that one of the hardest bits, you may all think I'm nuts but it was like leaving my children somewhere I couldn't look after them!!!!!

Bailypips - oh girlie what a day I can't believe that this is happening when everything seemed to be going so well, hope your pain and bleeding have settled down and that they're able to do something to help with the fibroid, I'll be thinking of you in the morning lots of Love and reiki and a ((((BIG HUG)))))

Becca - Really nice to hear from you hope your doing OK

Claire - Most defiantly go off sick for the whole 2 weeks I know where you work and its just not worth the risk!! you also don't get any better thought of for battling on! I have to say "you know who" was very supportive about me taking time off this time, but you can make something up if you don't want her to know! I can believe your choosing to stay there instead of moving out with No5 residents!

Lots of love to all ( nothing to report for me!!)
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel 
that is great
news ten...

..as for your questions if you are off sick now and not been given a return to work date then you could just ring up  or if you go next week you can back date if you go next week because you already off sick..but i would just ring the receptionist and tell them and they speak to doctor save you going in...but you will be fine to go in..infact care nurses will tell you to carry on as normal......they give you a sheet with a view dos and donts...not heard about the pineapple one..basically they say nothing you can do now will make any difference but i think you have to go with what you feel right...but in between i used to  if you lay pretty relaxed and dont use much energy then i think all your energy will go to your embrios.having said that i still did lots things just took it lot easier...yes a hot water bottle is good..just keep your middle warm...just think of it as your buns baking in the oven but no hot baths or jacuzzis!!
you got the worse  bit over with now putting back in is painfree and quickish  
let us know how they doing today...the embriologist will ring you this morning..

of for scan now will let you know how it goes...not as doubled up this morning...love bailey pips xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi everyone,

wow mel ,clever girl 10 eggs .get you .bet you cant wait till friday. egg transfer is like bailey says a doddle. painless ,quick and relatively easy. 
i am sooo chuffed for you and your fella, heres hoping for a bfp for you in 2 weeks.

hey bailey pips , hoping all goes well for you this morning with your scan, fingers crossed.lets us know how you get on.

rach , community aint my thing.i can cook and clean at home, and sleeping at work- no thanks!
wont be tellin you know who anything if i can help it. i didnt realise she was your boss too!!

speak later guys
claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls well had a scan and baby was posing with his legs crossed...they could not  see where blood is coming from but saw my fibroid its bigger thatn an apple...the scan was not very clear to one i had on monday..but the nurse said had to see doctor and he was great..bestperson i seen ever...he really knew his stuff..talked to me about fibroid said it should not affect the baby as such but me..give me great pain and (this is just my circumstances) and that if it got to much had to go to hospital  might have another fibroid...says the drugs from ivf make them grow( he not a big fan of ivf drugs and what they do .....he really knew all the drgus etc) and also the estrogen from pregnancy..he says the fibroid is not cauisng the blood ..although they can go soft and bleed ..he thinks the pain is from the blood something irrated  sac of blood but nurse could not see it..anyway got to take pain relief and rest and plenty fluids if get bad go to hospital but says its me that is going to suffer and probably not the baby...as i had only had scan onmonday i was not so much worried at this stage about baby but wondered if something was starting to happen...
Anyway just recieved my baby book i won on ebay bid..its a superb book and perfect condtion...and  a real bargain..

claire and rach you sound like you got a nice boss!! not! 
mel has the embiologist rang you yet...?

well my mum and dad coming to get one of my doggies cos they got a huge garden and cos im not allowed to go on big walk he just stares at me all day as much to say 'when are we going mum!' my mum and my chap wanted me to go to mum and dads so i would relax but me and my dad are alike and start to wind each other up so dont want to stress my mum as she not too well herself...
anyway going to read my baby book all afternoon...
lvoe BAiley p x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
        glad to hear everyones ok!...im pleased all off your scans are all good!

mel...good on you,10 eggs is brill!..wishing you luck in your 2ww.fingers crossed for a bfp   

becca..good to hear from you.glad your sorting yourself out!  

rach..hope your feeling less queasy soon..lol 

baileypippin..glad to hear your scan went well.hope everythings ok at docs and that your pains disappear 

we went on tuesday to see dr lowe.he was really nice and quite easy on the eyes too!  
apparently they dont know why it didnt work as everything went so well.next time they are going to do it exactly the same.saw caroline,she said she reads this page (i told her about it when we were seeing her).she cant believe how we all like her so much!
                          if your reading this caroline " HELLO!! " 
  
a big HI to anyone ive missed 
                                                  love and hugs 
                                                                    kaz xxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi kaz  nice to hear from you, glad your appointment went well and that it was just one of those things that it didnt work for you that time...so when are you thinking of starting again?........what have you been doing with yourself..have you been enjoying yourself lots...well whenever you going to start it sounds like you looking forward again so that is good stuff ..take care of yourself...thanks for thinking about me and my scan etc this morning...love baileypips xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel are you there...have yo got your results yetim nearly as nervous as you...xx

love bailey pips x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

come on mel ,im bursting to know how many have fertilised, get on line purlease!!!!
love claire

**** . i didnt know the nurses were readin this thread!!!!
bloody hell


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

well done 7 that is great xxx gives them plenty to choose from for tomorrow xx
love baileypips x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mel - Fantastic news honey, hope they all keep dividing and you get some top quality ones to put back!!! and some frosties! I'll be thinking of you tommorrow! Make sure that hot water bottle is warm rather than hot!!!! don't want to boil them! never heard the Pineapple one but you know my cure for everything! Green Tea!!!!!!!!

Bailypips - Glad to hear everything is well with Bubba but not that your fibroid is growing! do they have to leave it alone until after you've given birth? which consultant have you got? I've got Mr Iqbal who is supposed to be very nice

Claire - "you know who " was my boss up to last month but now I've moved to the RED Centre I've got Sue Sparks!  Hows your stimming going! are you being scanned on Friday?

Kaz - Lovely to hear from you! I've heard Mr Lowe is easy on the eye! Are you having to wait for funding now? My queasiness is worse than ever but its a small price to pay!

Bit freaky CARE nurses reading the Board!!!!!! Caroline I love you too!!!!!!! and Sue and Rach are also fantastic!  Roz you really need to sort your attitude out!!!!!! don't think you actually mean anything by it but you can be a bit offensive at times! ( and I hope you do read this page!)

Love to all
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
top news mel, you lucky girl. your chap must have some duncan goodhew swimmers there!
all the very best to you . hope you get some top grade embryos. think there is a thread on here somewhere about pineapple helping implantation.

bailey , good news baby is fine, hope you stay well and dont have to go to the hospital.take good care of yourself, hope the pain does not get too bad

rach ,laughed my ass off !!!!!! you"re braver than i am. yup being scanned tommorow. hope something good is happening in there, im gettin fed up.

some off us are off to work tonite so sees you later 
good luck 4 2 moro mel
love claire x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

me again.

had scan this am, just spoke to debbie on results line and im back monday for more bloods and scan ,then all being well egg collection WEDNESDAY!!!

im bricking it! 

been in bed since ten , havent slept a wink , too nervous and excited to go back . god i will be so tired tonite at work . in the way home dh said, "im really excited now, but i will have to play golf on tuesday!" typical!

good luck for this afternoon mel,get them buns back in the oven

love claire


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

claire bet you knackered..its great news though but knowing whats coming bit scary....glad your chap can get his golf in on tuesday you wouldnt want the worry of that stopping you sleeping now!!!so roll on next week xx

mel hope today went great and you got them warm in your tummy xx...were they pleased with you embrios and did you freeze any......well sit back and relax its eviction nite on BB so dont laugh too much.xx

hi rach hope you ok...have you been working today? went to sheffield for accupuncture today feeling bit better  but still painfull ...tired as well....fancy a big bowl of icecream..not sure if i can eat icecream though..do they have raw egg in??

anyway have good weekend girls catch up later
love baileypips x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ginny, that's fantastic news.  It's worth it is nt it  

Ruby, good luck for EC, I know you will be just fine, you're in good hands hun.

Kazzi, how are doing hun?  Glad to hear Mr Lowe is nice    We see him on Mon.  I went out on the razzle last night (because I can!)  Feeling a bit hung over now   I'm going to to be a good from on  

Baileypips, glad to to hear baby is doing well   you take it easy and get loads of rest  

Rach, hi hun, how are you doing.

Have to dash, DP is kicking me off the PC.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca

nice to see you been enjoying yourself....not jealous of your  hang over though... can not wait to feel a bit better then can do a bit more socialising...so you coming over from blackpool on monday to see mr lowe...im sure all will go well..and how do you feel about things now...are you going to use your frosties? it must be great to live not far from the sea...how long does it take you?? i notice you had the chicago test...what do you take or can you do to combat that.......i was going to have that before i started everything because i flew with someone about eight  years ago and she had this test actually in chicago..she had had few attempts at ivf and then when she was in the states she saw this programme and also read about brooke shields .. i only new it was something to do with your attibodies fighting each others is that correct... over the years i have heard many girls say they have had the test and it is good to have before ivf..your the first person i noticed had the test.is it the same test..anyway ill stop asking questions
be thinking of you on monday love bailey pips xx

hi mel
lots water..lots water..feet up ..no stress..talk to your tummy...say grow babies grow...remember there are no tell tale signs anywhere along the way..you will have no idea till you do the test...plus you be starting your ultrogesen and cylclogest and are you taking climival..and quess what not a needle in sight....say goodbye to the nasty needles!!
anyway have a chill out weekend..
love baileypips x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel

no only take what they tell you....we all differnet and got different symptons..cyclogest and ultrogesterone same thing just different way of taking...only take what they tell you....you very good having green tea as well it is good for your kidneys..i have to hold my nose when i drink it...so you have to test yourself at home on the day..do they give you a kit or is it just normal pregnancy kit?
love BP x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34343.0.html

pam xx


----------

